# My girl



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Nagini just baskin after 2 rats i gave her nom nom nom..






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Nagini just baskin after 2 rats i gave her nom nom nom..


Nagini?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Nagini?


Yea the snakes name out of harry potter lol lord valdemorts snake !

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh, you mean this thing.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Oh, you mean this thing.


YES!! So good

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> YES!! So good


Haha, I called my black headed python *samson.* *'*Cause He'll get big and strong.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Samson, nice tough name.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Samson, nice tough name.


Haha, yeah, "With the jawbone of an ox I have struck down a thousand men". Don't mess with my snake!
[doublepost=1595476344,1595475622][/doublepost]If I get another I'll call it *Maximus*


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, yeah, "With the jawbone of an ox I have struck down a thousand men". Don't mess with my snake!
> [doublepost=1595476344,1595475622][/doublepost]If I get another I'll call it *Maximus*


Yea maximus is a sick name 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea maximus is a sick name


Yeah, Maximus Decimus Meridius


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, Maximus Decimus Meridius


I might watch that tonight ay lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> I might watch that tonight ay lol


Good idea mate. It's awesome!


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

I call my female “big bitch” and my friend calls his big coastal “angry face”


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I call my female “big bitch” and my friend calls his big coastal “angry face”


Haha, fair enough. Also, happy birthday Herpotology! What did you do today?


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, fair enough. Also, happy birthday Herpotology! What did you do today?


How’d you know o.o

I ate a nice roast dinner and a nice black forest cake

New Birthday snakes maybe


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I ate a nice roast dinner and a nice black forest cake


Nice!



Herptology said:


> How’d you know o.o


I know everything Ben...


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 23, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> I know everything Ben...


:O here’s a snake pic whilst cleaning


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Herptology said:


> :O here’s a snake pic whilst cleaning


Cool. I'll try and upload some BHP pics soon.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I call my female “big bitch” and my friend calls his big coastal “angry face”


Yea big bitch is a solid name i like it

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

